# Download the six iconic pregens from the W.O.I.N. Starter Set!



## jrowland

@_*Morrus*_

The image sends me to http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...x-iconic-pregens-from-the-W-O-I-N-Starter-Set! which is very exciting, but I don't see how to get the pre-gens. So either that is the wrong link (and very exciting breaking news) or your site doesn't have the pre-gens or some other such interweb voodoo.

Thanks in advance

Nevermind. The names of the iconics are links. It's not  obvious when reading the page they are hyperlinks.


----------



## trystero

Those look great, Morrus!

I'll point out two minor issues I noted:


There's an odd text-overlap issue in Ben Madjos's "Deadly Strike" and "Shoot from Cover" abilities.
The second sentence of Dr Tiktok's "Erudite" ability has an unreferenced pronoun ("them"): it looks to me as though you should replace "them" with "a target" and "your target" with "that target", but perhaps I'm misunderstanding your intent.

Please take these as constructive criticism: I'm very impressed with the layout, art, and writing in these sample characters, and I'm looking forward to the Starter Set's release.


----------



## RisTigger

Looks cool. When are we getting new character sheets?


----------



## Morrus

trystero said:


> Those look great, Morrus!
> 
> I'll point out two minor issues I noted:
> 
> 
> There's an odd text-overlap issue in Ben Madjos's "Deadly Strike" and "Shoot from Cover" abilities.
> The second sentence of Dr Tiktok's "Erudite" ability has an unreferenced pronoun ("them"): it looks to me as though you should replace "them" with "a target" and "your target" with "that target", but perhaps I'm misunderstanding your intent.
> 
> Please take these as constructive criticism: I'm very impressed with the layout, art, and writing in these sample characters, and I'm looking forward to the Starter Set's release.




Thanks!  I've fixed the second thing.  The thing on Ben's sheet I can't figure out though.  It only shows when the PDF is saved!


----------



## Morrus

RisTigger said:


> Looks cool. When are we getting new character sheets?




Here you go!


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl

When are these game books going to be available so I can buy them all?


----------



## Morrus

The starter set very soon. The full rulebooks are months away yet, though!


----------

